# honda vs ariens



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

ive been looking for a good used snowblower,and i found 2 on my local CL,ones a honda hs624ws i think about 10 years old(not sure though) the other is ariens 624E it is a 2008 bought as a left over in 2009, they are both for sale 4 around $400.in the pictures which are not very clear the Ariens looks pretty clean the owner claimes it rust free and runs great.the honda looks pretty much rust free,the bucket looks scratched up,looks like ever day wear and tear.i havent gone to look at either one,hope to this weekend,the ariens is little over a hours drive from me,but the honda is about a 15 min drive.i know there is both Ariens people and Honda people on here,just wondering if i can get some unbiased opinions on which one i should consider buying,or neither.thanks


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Both are quality machines. Honda's however tend to hold their value better and they also manufacture their own engines. Older Ariens can be very nice machines however you will have to deal with the peculiarities of having a potentially finicky Tecumseh engine. The newer machines come with Honda clones which are made by LCT which is a Chinese engine manufacturer. The engines are definitely better running than the old antiquated flat head Tecumseh engines however some people here will no longer buy them because they feel that the low cost Chinese engines were responsible for Tecumseh's demise. I however feel that Tecumseh was compliancent and they were slow to improve their products and despite knowing that their engines were prone to blowing connecting did nothing to redesign the rods and the simply blamed the consumer saying that it was their fault the engine failed because the either over reved it or let the oil level get too low. Honda engines are great and they are the new standard among small engines.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

so is the 2008/2009 ariens a tecumseh engine? also can you put electric start on the honda?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The HS624 was originally released in 1992, and discontinued from the USA market about 1998. There was a wheel and track version, and both were made in Japan. 

On the frame, near the bottom rear, there should be a serial number plate or sticker, in the format "S???-1234567" and I may be able to pull up some history on the unit (maybe). 

Service Bulletins for this model:

Carburetor Icing (kit available to correct the problem.
Improved Auger Skids (more durable) replaced rear skids
Improved Auger Shaft (and new support bracket) applies to frame serial number 1000001 through 4102045

Honda offers a light kit and drift-breaking kit for this model.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IF I had two choose between the two. I would take the Honda.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> IF I had two choose bet we the two. I would take the Honda.


Ditto, but I'm biased because I already know how awesome Honda is.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

As much as I am a fan of my Honda. That Honda looks a little beat up, especially the bucket. I know it is an older machine, and wear and tear is expected. On this one, I'd take a closer look, and make sure that it starts easy from a cold engine, moves and operates smoothly, HAS THE HONDA SPECIFIED SHEAR BOLTS, and does not make any strange noise. 

Both are quality machines, and have the possibility of giving you years of service.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have zero point squat for knowledge on Honda's, but I have noticed a couple things that don't add up for me. They are:

No skid shoes?
Is the top part of the bucket bent, or is that the design?

I want to reinforce, I'm NOT putting down Honda's, nor am I trying to step on anyone's toe's. Just asking the questions.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> I have zero point squat for knowledge on Honda's, but I have noticed a couple things that don't add up for me. They are:
> 
> No skid shoes?
> Is the top part of the bucket bent, or is that the design?
> ...


The skid shoes mount oh the back side of the bucket, and from the pictures it looks like they are missing. The bucket does look bent.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I concur with those observations. 

Like I have said, I love my Honda and have no intentions of parting with it. But the one in the pics is a little more "worn and torn" then I would expect for its age. My HS 622 is closer to the Ariens condition then that one, and will be when I'm done with it. 

So, if you are looking for a project, I'd say go for it. There does appear to be evidence of neglect. 

And if you want to just use it and forget it, go with the Ariens.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

well after listening to your opinions i decided to not get the honda,so i was wondering what to look for in the Ariens 624E when i go and look at it,the seller claims it is rust free like new,he states its a 2008 he purchased in 2009 leftover.hes asking $400 but im pretty sure **** take less.what do you guys think i should offer him if it is in good shape he claims,and it runs good no issues with it?Or should i skip it and pay double the money and buy new?thanks for the advice


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I just can't help myself, but am compelled to post this- how can anyone justify buying a Honda anything, with the current condition of the economy in USA ? I could not bring myself to buy a Honda car, motorcycle, or snowblower. Sure they are good quality....for a Japanese made item. 

But I'd rather have a Chevy/Pontiac/Olds car, Harley Davidson or Indian bike, and an Ariens, Cub Cadet, or Gilson snowblower

over some darn Honda...

actually I'd take the $40 MTD USA made 20 year old used blower, over a new Honda...from my other thread

buy foreign made undermines your own economy and your childrens' future, that all there is to it, whether you want to admit it or not.

the yuppies and trendies may not realize that...but that's the reality of the situation

I also have a problem buying something like that, made in a country that lost a world war, and got nuked because of it. How good can they be ? Same goes for German cars...sure they're good...but how good can they be, made in a country that supported Hitler, and lost two world wars ?

this may sound like bent logic...but it's the truth. and I have a hard time denying the truth.

first day, Economics 101 back in college, the professor who was a highly successful businessman and owned a pizza chain said, if you buy goods made overseas, you are supporting foreign economies for goods and services, rather than your own country. it's a basic plank of economics.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I just can't help myself, but am compelled to post this- how can anyone justify buying a Honda anything, with the current condition of the economy in USA ? I could not bring myself to buy a Honda car, motorcycle, or snowblower. Sure they are good quality....for a Japanese made item.
> 
> But I'd rather have a Chevy/Pontiac/Olds car, Harley Davidson or Indian bike, and an Ariens, Cub Cadet, or Gilson snowblower
> 
> ...


I'm simply living in the world that past generations created. If someone in America was making a snowblower with a proven high quality industrial engine (meaning YEARS of proven reliability in millions of consumer homes and workplaces) I would buy it. But no one makes one... so I have to buy a Honda to get that. I won't throw away my money on poor, questionable or unproven quality and spend countless dollars in the future fixing something that wasn't engineered correctly. My money is spent only on products that WILL last, not MIGHT last. I will buy American EVERY TIME if proven quality exists. You can only make this about "us versus them" if the quality is apples to apples, but sadly it is not. So stop making it about us versus them.

If you really feel that I am way off base in this response and you feel the need to respond, just keep reading the paragraph above, because my answer isn't going to change. I will only buy proven quality in motor equipment.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> I'm simply living in the world that past generations created. If someone in America was making a snowblower with a proven high quality industrial engine (meaning YEARS of proven reliability in millions of consumer homes and workplaces) I would buy it. But no one makes one... so I have to buy a Honda to get that. I won't throw away my money on poor, questionable or unproven quality and spend countless dollars in the future fixing something that wasn't engineered correctly. My money is spent only on products that WILL last, not MIGHT last. I will buy American EVERY TIME if proven quality exists. You can only make this about "us versus them" if the quality is apples to apples, but sadly it is not. So stop making it about us versus them.
> 
> If you really feel that I am way off base in this response and you feel the need to respond, just keep reading the paragraph above, because my answer isn't going to change. I will only buy proven quality in motor equipment.



I would agree and add that nearly everything made these days are not constructed from indigenously manufactured parts. 

I think that it is noble to support one's neighbor, but actually doing so anymore is becoming more challenging.


----------



## Mitral (Aug 28, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I just can't help myself, but am compelled to post this- how can anyone justify buying a Honda anything, with the current condition of the economy in USA ? I could not bring myself to buy a Honda car, motorcycle, or snowblower. Sure they are good quality....for a Japanese made item.
> 
> But I'd rather have a Chevy/Pontiac/Olds car, Harley Davidson or Indian bike, and an Ariens, Cub Cadet, or Gilson snowblower
> 
> ...


Please show us your made in the USA small gas engine on a new 2014/2015 snow blower.

My Civic was made in Ohio.

My Jetta was made in Mexico.

Have a look to see which county your chevy is assembled

We live in a world where mega corporations know no political boundaries. Only tax and labor boundaries.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

lets get back on the ariens vs Honda subject which is what this post is about before the adm or a mod takes action and that wouldn't be good


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

That little honda looks like it has a remote deflector and the ariens doesn't so one feature missing on the areins but may not be a big deal. $400 might be a bit steep for that size IMO, i paid $275 for a used 7524 in near mint condition, i would see if he would go $300. If the Honda is not in good condition i would pass. 

Just my thoughts, blowers in your area may sell for a higher price then in mine.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

That Honda is a bit beat up looking, but mostly cosmetic. I'd still take it over that Ariens unless you really like screwing around with Tecumseh carbs are fairly regular basis.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

IMO, "Honda vs. Ariens" isnt really a meaningful comparison..
Its like comparing a new Cadillac to a new Ford Focus. both work just fine as cars, but arguing over their differences is pointless..

Same with Honda and Ariens snowblowers..both are very good quality, but they are in different categories.

If you can afford $2,500 to $3,000 for new snowblower, that's great, buy a Honda, you wont regret it. But for many of us (myself included) that is never going to happen..For $500 to $1500 you can get an excellent new Ariens that will last just as long...Most people arent going to need a snowblower more than 40 years..Ariens and Honda will both get you there.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

superedge88 said:


> If someone in America was making a snowblower with a proven high quality industrial engine (meaning YEARS of proven reliability in millions of consumer homes and workplaces) I would buy it. But no one makes one... so I have to buy a Honda to get that.



I agree concerning _current_ engines..(although the quality of most of them is actually fine, or so it seems so far.) but your list of requirements still applies to plenty of used American made snowblowers..

I bought a 40 year old Ariens in 2009, with its original Tecumseh engine..
In the past six Western NY winters, apart from gas and oil, all I have purchased to maintain it is one carb kit. I have spent *zero* dollars on breakdowns or repairs, because there have been none..If the engine does eventualy go, it will be due to old age and four (going on five) decades of use, not due to any design flaw or poor build quality, neither of which exist..

So, 100% American-made quality snowblowers are still out there..just start looking at used..and Ariens and Simplicity are both still excellent quality, and still engineered and made in the USA..except for the engines of course.

I will be using nothing but used Ariens for the rest of my days.

Scot


----------

